# ¡ Feliz cumpleaños, Gévy !



## Paquita

4 3 2 1 ¡ cero ! 

Pero esta vez, no será lo de siempre 

Llegaste primera aquí, normal, entre compañeras... 

Pero por más prisa que te des, la liebre ¡ siempre te ganará de diez ! 



Muy feliz cumpleaños Gévy,con una tonelada de ... 
para la ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños Gévy!

(a mí tampoco me alcanzarás...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*JOYEUX
**ANNIVERSAIRE
**GÉVY
*​Tu es notre ... à tous et tu te mérites bien rien moins que ...
Les autres tortues (ou tordues... de  bien sûr) du forum on t'...

Besazos


----------



## Domtom

*¡¡¡** Felicidades felices felicitándote felizmente estoy !!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡**Vaya** profesora que tengo...!!!!!!!*

(pinchar en vaya profesora)


----------



## totor

*todo mi cariño y mis mejores deseos
en tu cumplesaños, gevita*​


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡¡POR MUCHOS AÑOS!!!* ​
*Muchas felicidades, Gévy, con todo mi afecto. 
Jordi* 

(Me precipité antes, jeje, no vi el hilo...)


----------



## Eva Maria

Felicidades por tu cumple, querida Gévy!

Tes chers émoticons veulent aussi te féliciter!

Alors voilà

*BlancheGévy et les sept émotinains*

 GévyNeige m’aime plus qu’aux autres émotics parce qu’elle a toujours un sourire dans son visage comme moi! 

 Pas du tout! C’est moi son préferé! 

 Hehehehe! Sottises! Son préferé c’est MOI! 

 Je suis sûr qu’elle m’aime…. (soupir….)

 Notre belle Gévy aime moi le plus parce qu’elle rit toujours avec beaucoup de Jijijjijis comme moi! 

 Soyez tranquilles! Vous savez bien que c’est à moi qu’elle aime!

 Non, ça n’est pas vrai. Je suis son précieux trésor!

*Gévy*: Mes petits émoticons, mais je vous aime à tous! Venez avec moi!

FIN

Bisous!!!!

Eva Maria/Eve Marie


----------



## Vanda

Joyeux anniversaire!

Parabéns e muitas felicidades, 

todos os dias!
​


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¡¡¡ Muchas Felicidades Gévy !!! por tu cumpleaños te deseo lo mejor.
Besos
Almudena

PD: Ya me parecía a mí que eras Sagitario, los-as mejores.


----------



## Gévy

¡Jo, Paquit&, cuánto has corrido para llegar la primera, pero se agradece la carrera, ja, ja, ja...! Ahora, a recuperar enegía o si no te quedarás así.

Bueno, esos 10 más, te los dejo encantada. No quisiera hacerte la faena de quitártelos de encima. Aquí te dejo ganar el sprint, pero en el foro seguiremos la carrera.

Mil gracias por velar tarde sólo para ponerme el congrat ... y no me eches la bronca si hoy tienes sueño, ji, ji, ji...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Anda, Victor el Coyote, jejeje, bip, bip, a ti también te dejo ganarme en esta competición de recogida de años, buena cosecha la tuya... 

Pero sabes, si con los años se va adquieriendo un humor como el tuyo, entonces no me importaría pillar algún añito más. 

Un beso gordito,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Martine, ma jolie, merci de tout coeur mais t'exagères, comme d'hab. Un phare moi ? Un far aux pruneaux plutôt, je crois que c'est l'orthographe qui t'a trahie. Tss, tss...  (Veuillez vérifier dans les dicos de WR: norme nº 1 du forum). 

Ah, vont être contents les tordus du forum que tu les appelles comme ça devant tout le monde !!!  Moi, je me défile, j'ai rien à voir là-dedans, nan, nan...

Mille gros bisous débordant d'amitié,

Gévy


----------



## Punky Zoé

_* Bon anniversaire Gévy !!!   *_​


----------



## Gévy

Soy muy feliz, Lluis, de que felicitaras con tus felices felicitaciones felizmente editadas aquí. Muchas gracias 

Feliz sí, lo estoy y lo soy, y un año más es un año más de felicidad por compartir con todos vosotros.

Muchos besotes,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

*¿Contexto?* 

Gracias, Totor, eres el primero que me ha deseado nunca un feliz cumple*S*años.  Ya sé que te gusta ser original  Esto se festeja, jajaja... 

Gracias por tu cariño (saluda a Dudú y a Ratichon de mi parte )

Bisous, muacssssssssssss,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

A ti , querido Namarne, te agradezco dos veces tus felicitaciones-bis y por precipitarte, jajaja... Me siento muy halagada por tanta muestra de amistad. ¡Qué bueno es cumplir años rodeada de amigos!

Mil besos,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Eva María, me ha encantado descubrir por fin lo que decían los emoticones cuando yo no estaba.  Gracias por chivármelo, me he reído mucho con estas peleas que me has relatado de forma tan graciosa. 

Este cumpleaños resulta ser la mar de simpático y es que los amigos siempre lo embellecen todo.

Besitos,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Querida Vanda, mil gracias por pasarte por aquí y felicitarme para mi cumple. Tus gestos de amistad siempre me llenan de felicidad. 

Mil besos,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Gracias también a ti, Almudena, por juntarte a la fiesta. Sagitaria, sí, con las flechas esas pero sin saber servirme del arco, bueno, más bien jugando con el arco y las flechas pero algo torpe en el momento de apuntar, jajaja, ¡qué peligro! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je crois bien que c'est moi la tortue (ou la tordue ? ) cette fois ! 
Mais j'ai une excuse : j'ai eu du mal à faire le paquet, m'dame. 
Je sais bien que tu en as déjà, mais je t'en offre d'autres... 

C'est un véritable plaisir de te croiser ici ou ailleurs : tu es toujours disponible, souriante et... bisouillante !  
Je te souhaite encore des millions d'éclats de rire, mais seulement si tu promets d'en partager quelques uns avec nous, bien sûr ! 

Smouick !


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Punky Zoe, mais j'peux pas éviter l'émotion, je pleure, je pleure, je pleure: 51 bougies c'est long à éteindre, tu comprends !... Et voilà le résultat !

Mille mercis et autant de bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Merci ma Karinette jolie ! Ton cadeau m'a enchantée, tu sais combien j'aime ça ! 

Les bisous sont faits pour être partagés, alors pas de problème, tout le monde en aura, je ne suis pas prête à ne plus les distribuer, qui plus est quand l'amitié m'attend à chaque coin de fil.

Merci la petite mère bisettes  pour ton amitié, tu sais combien je l'apprécie.

Bisous a mogollón,

Gévy


----------



## Calamitintin

Geoyevx anniversaire ! 
Espero que tendras (o tvviste, vista la hora )
Vn bven dia de cvmpleaños con tvs seres queridos 
Y nosotros tvs amigos


----------



## Yul

Bonsoir Gévy,

Depuis mes premiers pas en ce forum, tu as toute mon admiration. 
Ajoutes-y maintenant toute mon amitié.  
Bon anniversaire!
Santé!
Yul


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, GÉVY, LO MEJOR PARA VOS!!*
​


----------



## fsabroso

Gevy:

*Feliz Cumpleaños*, con mucho cariño te envío un fuerte abrazo y mis deseos que la pases superbien.
*
Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡¡¡   B o n       A n n i v e r s a i r e   !!!!!*​ 
Bisous, **​


----------



## Antpax

Bon anniversaire Gévy. Que cumplas muchos más (y nosotros que lo veamos) y que te lo pases muy bien, siempre.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Cal et merci pour tes bons voeux, c'est vraiment gentil !  J'espère que tu me feras le cadeau de passer plus souvent sur le forum FR-ESP, qu'on ait la joie de te lire. 

Gros bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Merci, mon cher Yul, de ces mots d'amitié qui n'hésitent pas à traverser les océans pour me fêter ici.  Ça me fait _un petit velours._ 

Si quelqu'un a su se gagner l'amitié de tous, c'est bien toi ! 

Merci, vraiment.

Un petit bec,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Inés, por tus felicidades y por el cariño que siempre me demuestras. 

Vale la pena cumplir un año más, sólo por tener el placer de festejarlo contigo y los demás amigos del foro. 

Un très joli bisou,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Fsabroso, mil gracias por felicitarme aquí, me ha hecho mucha ilusión. Con tanta amistad llegándome de todas partes, te juro que lo estoy pasando más que requetebien. 

Un beso enorme para ti,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Chics, guapita, gracias por pensar en mí incluso en los momentos de máxima concentración.  ¡Ja, ja, ja, me ha encantado! 

Y por eso también. 

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Ant, por unirte a la fiesta y dedicarme estas palabras de amistad.

Mientras esté rodeada de amigos como vosotros, el pasarlo bien cada día está asegurado. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## krolaina

Tarde, tarde...uf!

*¡¡MUCHÍIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIMAS FELICIDADES!!*

*y MUCHÍIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIMOS BESOS*

(Estoy perdonada, no?)


----------



## Gévy

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, Krolaina, no sé si perdonarte, pues al llegar TAN TARDE me haces sombra, ya que soy YO la supertortuga del foro, jajajaja.

MUCHÍIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIMAS GRACIAS 
MUCHÍIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIMOS BISOUS 

Gévy


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS GÉVY Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR HABERNOS AYUDADO TANTAS VECES!*

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE GÉVY ET ON TE REMERCIE TOUS DE TOUT COEUR!*

*Bonne soirée*
*Cristina*


----------



## Gévy

Merci Cristina, c'est vraiment gentil à toi ! Quelle émotion, c'est la première fois que je reçois des voeux du Liban ! 

Mille bisous pour toi et bonne soirée,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

Zorionak *Gévy*! 

Por cierto, _*Gévy*_ en un "castellano castizo" sonaría poco más o menos como _*heavy*_ _¿no? _ 

¡La ovejita, que ha cogido la guitarra y se ha desmelenado!

Los pocos momentos que Martine no está, y te quedas sola moderando, supongo que te sentirás tal que así, y querrías sacarnos a veces ésto por no cumplir las *** pero la verdad es que somos unos... y seguimos necesitando <><> aunque eso te suponga a tí un mayor entrenamiento.

Pero bueno, tu que vives en Madrid estarás acostumbrada a cosas peores y a ver de todo por la calle así que nosotros somos ¡pan comido!

Quería haberte enviado este mensaje antes y traté de dejar un momentito jugando a mi hija para buscar tiempo pero cuando leí este cartel me entró el pánico 

Pues nada, felíz día de *no cumpleaños* y (_creo que estoy siendo la 1ª para el próximo ¿no?)_  muchos besos.


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola ... !


Jijijiji... Aquí está nuestra ovejita preferida haciendo de las suyas... 

¡Será posible! ¿Y el respeto que se le debe a las ancianitas, eh?

¡No ves que de tanto reírme se me caen las ... !

En fin, que estos foros no son para divertirse, sino para aprender. 

Un beso enorme, y gracias por estas risas estupendas,

Gévy


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations retardées aussi.


----------



## Gévy

Merci Outsider, c'est très gentil de ta part, et puis les amis n'arrivent jamais trop tard, ils échelonnent, c'est tout. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Arzhela

Oh! Désolée d'être aussi en retard Gévy !
Je te souhaite un très joyeux anniversaire !
Tu es notre fée à tous et toutes !
Et tu mérites au moins ça !
Gros bisous et une année pleine de bonheur !
@rzhela


----------



## Gévy

Mais non, c'est moi qui suis désolée d'être née trois jours trop tôt !  Merci pour ces jolis voeux de bonheur pour mon anniversaire et pour l'année qui s'enchaîne dessus. 

Avec vous tous autour de moi, je suis comblée ! 

Gros bisous,

Gévy

P.S: Au fait, je ne serais pas plutôt la fée Carabosse ?


----------



## GURB

Adorable Gévy,
Comme je sais que tu es sensible à la poésie, je te dédie ce beau sonnet pour célébrer "tu santo". Tu sais, Gurb l'extraterrestre, ne fait jamais rien comme les autres. En plus, ça m'aurait arrangé que tu t'appelles Matilde ou Martine , pour simplement une histoire de pieds: elles en ont trois, tu n'en a que deux. Mais on fera avec, tant pis pour les alexandrins, et puis Gévy ou Yebi c'est si beau! N'est-ce pas les forumistes?
GEVY..._*nom *de plante ou de pierre ou de vin
*nom* de ce qui est né de la terre et qui dure,
la croissance d'un mot a fait lever le jour,
dans l'été de ton *nom* éclatent les citrons. 

Sur ce *nom* vont courant les navires de bois, 
entourés par l'éclair bleu marine du feu;
les lettres de ton *nom* sont l'eau d'une rivière
qui viendrait se jeter en mon cœur calciné.

*Nom* que j'ai découvert sous un volubilis
*nom* semblable à l'entrée d'un tunnel inconnu
qui communique avec tous les parfums du monde.

Oh, envahis-moi de ta bouche qui me brûle,
cherche en moi, si tu veux, de tes yeux de nuit, mais
laisse-moi naviguer et dormir sur ton* nom*.

_Puisque c'est pour la bonne cause, le bon maître me pardonnera de l'avoir quelque peu malmené et que celle à qui il est dédié ce poème en reconnaîtra l'auteur.
Un beso


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Neruda te pardonnera peut-être, *Gurb*, mais pas nous, les foreros-garçons: sache que l'excès de flatterie envers les mods-filles est interdit dans ces lieux


----------



## Gévy

Erreur, Víctor, GURB ne me flatte pas du tout, au contraire, mais il est si habile qu'il faut lire entre les lignes:


> En plus, ça m'aurait arrangé que tu t'appelles Matilde ou Martine , pour simplement une histoire de pieds: elles en ont trois, tu n'en a que deux.


Traduction : Gévy, ton nom me casse les pieds !!! 

Tu vois comme ce n'est pas de la flatterie à la mod de chez nous, ça?

Bisous, monsieur le jaloux !

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Moi aussi je sais lire entre les lignes:

- Gévy est un GÉNIE 
- Martine est bancale... pas de problème: je suis entièrement d'accord


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cintia&Martine said:


> [...]
> - Martine est bancale... pas de problème: je suis entièrement d'accord


Mauvais exemple, Martine ! 
Un plan passant toujours par 3 points, un tabouret à trois pattes ne peut pas être bancal, même celui de ta photo ! 

Edit: par contre, comme me le fait remarquer quelqu'un en PM , si le "sol" n'est pas "plan", c'est autre chose... 
(métaphore filée jusqu'au bout, déduisez-en ce que vous voudrez ! )


----------



## Tximeleta123

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Un plan passant toujours par 3 points


 
Mais trois pattes? 
et...quel plan?  

Plan 1
Plan 2
Plan 3 
Plan 4 
ou
Plan 5? (Esto más que plan ¡*es un planazo*! ) 
¿Por qué no hay un emoticon con un hilillo de baba cayéndole por la comisura de los labios? ¡En este foro no se puede una expresar a gusto!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Bon anniversaire Gévy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

silvia


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta123 said:


> Mais trois pattes?


 
Non, trois pattes : mais comment l'as-tu su ?

et mieux qu'un émoticon : ***


----------



## Tximeleta123

Paquit& said:


> Non, trois pattes : mais comment l'as-tu su ?


 

Jo Paquita, he abierto este enlace con un miedooooooo , pero bueno, no ha sido tan Gévy heavy  como esperaba. ¡Menos mal!


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> pour simplement une histoire de pieds: elles en ont trois, tu n'en a que deux. Mais on fera avec,


 
Mais non, Gurb, tu as des amis sur ce forum pour t'aider !!! enfin, au moins une...

Alors t'as besoin de pieds??? t'en voilà 

AH bon ? IL ne t'en faut qu'un ???  Comment ???  Et ça te choque de les voir nus ? 
Qu'à cela ne tienne *** 

Allez, te voilà paré pour quelques autres poèmes ... On les attend avec impatience.


----------



## GURB

Gracias Paquita por el detalle; pero todavía me falta algo.
Recuerda esos versos:
_Vos vers sont bien tournés, les rimes en sont belles;
*certes les pieds y sont, mais je cherche les ailes.
Hasta la próxima
*_


----------



## Gévy

GURB L’EXTRA-TERRESTRE AU PAYS DE WORDREFERENCE

Avez-vous quelquefois entendu parlé de cet oiseau rare venu d’une autre planète ? 

Voilà qu’un beau jour d’hiver arriva sans crier gare un drôle de bonhomme au Pays de WordReference. Sans nouvelles de Gurb jusqu’alors, nous étions tous dans la plus grande confusion : Qui est-ce ? D’où vient-il donc ? Mâle ou femelle ? Ange ou démon ? Mais de quelle planète ? Les questions fusaient, des réponses abracadabrantes à son sujet circulaient bon train dans tout WordReference ! Un martien venait d’atterrir parmi nous ! 

Son aspect ne nous a jamais été révélé, mais nous l’imaginons encore sous des traits on ne peut plus originaux. Un extra-terrestre, tout le monde le sait, c’est comme un être humain, mais peut-être avec trois yeux, des antennes, une peau verte ou plein de bras. Plein de bras et plusieurs yeux, c’est le plus important : en voilà un au moins qui serait prolifique en messages ! 

Oui, il répondait aux messages, toujours heureux de rendre service aux autres, apportant des données venues d’ailleurs et fort sensées. Mais il devait se sentir encore un peu mal à l’aise et ses messages étaient très courts : _Hola, bip-bip, Factures en attente, bip-bip, (de paiement, de règlement). Bip-bip. Saludos__. _

Sérieux toujours, jusqu’au jour où … il commence à se décoincer _: Hola Paquita_
_ Tu vois que je sais me servir des smileys, toi qui me l'as si bien enseigné._

Et de là... il en arrive à se plaindre du sérieux de nos messages ! Et le voilà qui nous cite les poètes de tout temps, nous agrémente ses messages de rimes et de vers. Un martien qui poétise, ça alors ! Eh oui, il s’était lancé, de Quevedo à Saint Jean de la Croix, sans oublier Unamuno, Machado et j’en passe.

Et d'un coup, pour moi, il brode sur un poème, il lève ses vers à ma santé. 

Je reste sans mots.

Un seul me vient en tête : merci !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Sivia Fernanda, por juntarte a esta fiesta. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> _*certes les pieds y sont, mais je cherche les ailes.*_


 

Ne cherchez plus, cher Monsieur, nous avons tout ce qu'il vous faut en magasin. Nous faisons aussi sur commande, "à la tête du client". Chez nous vous n'aurez que l'embarras du choix.

Voulez-vous un devis, un projet, une estimation ? En voici, en voilà, et quand vous croyez que c'est fini ça continue. Demandez nos modèles personnalisés.

Servidora


----------

